# Replacing the Engine, A couple of questions.



## Chew_12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well the engine on the 98 Altima died and we are going to replace the engine ourselves. We have never replaced an engine before but have worked on engines quite a bit. Is that anything critical I need to know about removing the engine? Also my dad has said that he heard that we might have to drop the engine out of the bottom? I dont think is this true but im not sure. Were replacing the engine with the same type that has 4,000 miles on it. So if you guys have any suggestions please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

http://phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=69


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats a good link but for practical reasons, replace all vacuum lines and water lines while the engine is out. replace the heater hoses while they are out and also, check the condition of the hot water valve and the heater core. they are made of plastic and have a tendency to crack over time.


----------



## Chew_12 (Nov 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> thats a good link but for practical reasons, replace all vacuum lines and water lines while the engine is out. replace the heater hoses while they are out and also, check the condition of the hot water valve and the heater core. they are made of plastic and have a tendency to crack over time.



Thanks all! I was looking at replacing the engine on that page with the link. It says to drop it down, but can you actually hoist the engine up? It looks like it would clear but im not sure. It would make it a lot easier if I could. Thanks for the advice AsleepAltima. Wheres a good place to get vacuum lines?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Chew_12 said:


> Thanks all! I was looking at replacing the engine on that page with the link. It says to drop it down, but can you actually hoist the engine up? It looks like it would clear but im not sure. It would make it a lot easier if I could. Thanks for the advice AsleepAltima. Wheres a good place to get vacuum lines?


you can get just about any size vacuum lines at any auto parts store. windshield washer lines are the same as vacuum lines. if you remove the hood, its much easier to pull the engine AND tranny out as one assembly. if you cock the engine downwards just a smidge on the tranny side, the engine will come right out after you disconnect everything. now would be the ideal time to replace the rear mount. they are very flimsy and most likely torn on your engine.


----------

